# Israel and the rest of the world



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Israel is in the world mouths, after the attack to the humanitarian convoy trying to reach the people “prisoners” in Gaza. 15 “civilians” have been killed. The ship was from Turkey and like Israel, a NATO associate 

The exact moment of the attack has been released by the Israeli defense to justify what happened. Tel Aviv says the attack was a response to gusts of fire shot from the ship humanitarian aid. The soldiers stormed the ship and at that time have been achieved with iron bars. In the video you can see the physical confrontations between activists and Israeli troops.

UN condemns Israeli attack

Already this Monday evening; the Security Council of the United Nations criticized the action of the Israeli army. It's an emergency meeting that stretches well past midnight at the UN headquarters in New York but who is determined to match the words of the secretary general.

Ban Ki Moon referred to the incident as a "bloodbath." In turn, the foreign minister of Turkey says Israel has lost all legitimacy to maintain compliance with the international community.

Israel has committed "a serious crime, with total disregard of all the values that we swore to defend from the creation of the United Nations," said Ahmet Davutoglu, very hard in a speech opening the debate.

"It is a serious violation of international law. In simple terms, this equates to banditry and piracy, the murder of state," he added.

Anyone has an opinion about it?


----------



## Miguelsantos (Dec 11, 2009)

Very critical, is how I can describe the situation. The Gaza conflict should been sorted years ago. Politically Israel is too important to the western countries and their policies, regarding the Middle East. Something has to be done soon or we might end over with another war in hands. If this happen, it will be catastrophic. Israel will have no hesitation in using their nuclear arsenal if they are attacked. On the other end, all the political attempts to put an end to the conflict have failed. The UN has a serious problem in hand, and they have to find a real solution or we might end over with world war 3


----------



## cool john (Jan 14, 2010)

Miguel, are you sucking up to john again? Now seriously, Humanitarian aid to war zones should be transported by the United Nations, so incidents like this don’t happen. Any other kind of transportation can be considered as an invasion, by the governments involved in war. What I have read about it, doesn’t say if the Turkish Government informed Israel of the reason for that ship to be there, and requested permission to deliver the goods or not. If the ship had a UN flag instead of a Turkish, probably things would have been different. One side claims to be in international waters, the other claims self defence. Who’s right and who’s wrong? Typical 22 situation


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

cool john said:


> Miguel, are you sucking up to john again? Now seriously, Humanitarian aid to war zones should be transported by the United Nations, so incidents like this don’t happen. Any other kind of transportation can be considered as an invasion, by the governments involved in war. What I have read about it, doesn’t say if the Turkish Government informed Israel of the reason for that ship to be there, and requested permission to deliver the goods or not. If the ship had a UN flag instead of a Turkish, probably things would have been different. One side claims to be in international waters, the other claims self defence. Who’s right and who’s wrong? Typical 22 situation


Hi John,
I agree with you,any form of humanitarian aid should indeed be transported under the U.N. flag,it makes perfect sense,especially in very sensitive areas.
That said,the Israelis by their actions,never seem to endear themselves to anyone,as far as I can see.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Silverwizard said:


> Hi John,
> I agree with you,any form of humanitarian aid should indeed be transported under the U.N. flag,it makes perfect sense,especially in very sensitive areas.
> That said,the Israelis by their actions,never seem to endear themselves to anyone,as far as I can see.


But when did the big bullies of the world listen to common sense?

Peterfc 666? " in recovery "


----------



## cool john (Jan 14, 2010)

PETERFC said:


> But when did the big bullies of the world listen to common sense?
> 
> Peterfc 666? " in recovery "


The bullies of the world don’t listen because we are too scared to defend our rights


----------



## Miguelsantos (Dec 11, 2009)

cool john said:


> The bullies of the world don’t listen because we are too scared to defend our rights


And the poor Palestinians are paying for it
:boxing:


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi to all
Have you realized how this news has disappeared from all TV news and papers straight away? It will be put down as a simple incident again, so nothing will change. Until next time… 
:eyebrows:


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

John999 said:


> Hi to all
> Have you realized how this news has disappeared from all TV news and papers straight away? It will be put down as a simple incident again, so nothing will change. Until next time…
> :eyebrows:


Hi John,
We all know from previous experience
that there most definitely will be a next time.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Silverwizard said:


> Hi John,
> We all know from previous experience
> that there most definitely will be a next time.


Again and again silverwizard


----------



## Miguelsantos (Dec 11, 2009)

John999 said:


> Again and again silverwizard


You can always use some of that “Power” to put them in place John and the 9’s
:boxing:


----------

